# Your surname...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.surnamedb.com/home.aspx (enter surname on the right hand side of the web page)

Apparently the derivation of my surname is based on an old Gaelic name "Sleibhe" and means "Mountain Hound" 

What does your surname mean?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Descendant of the strong-fisted one.
8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Something to do with happy trees. :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My names Hill so what do you think the bloody definition is yes you got it named after someone who lived on or by a HILL :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Something to do with happy trees. :lol:


LOL


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

"-hard", hardy, brave, strong

is mine

(I'll say nothing about the dick and german bit though!)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

means the god of water and sea in Gaelic mythology, an some of the clan migrated from Scotland to Antrim, Northern Ireland in the 14th century. The coat of arms most associated with this sept has the blazon of a black shield, chared with an escutcheon chequy in silver and blue, between three lion's heads erased of the second. The crest is a lion's head, with the motto: Omnia fortunae committo translating as "I commit all things to fortune". The first recorded spelling of the family name is shown to be that of Donald MacNachtane, the dean of Dunkeld, and dated 1431, in the Papal Registers of Great Britian and Ireland, during the reign of King James 1st of Scotland, 1406 - 1437. Surnames became necessary when governments introduced personal taxation. In England this was sometimes known as the Poll Tax.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

From the south of village/england, damm it i'm a bloody londoner :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Doesn't do mine


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is from living in the Woods, working with Wood or was from "getting Wood"


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

My surname says its something to do with the Prime Minister......

My surnames ...... PRATT !!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Something to do with having a giant Cock 

I guess my ancestors were Farmers......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mine's in two parts:

Part the first:

The development is from the pre 10th century Gaelic O'Luanaigh or O' Luanain, both having the meaning of the "descendant of Luan", a personal name meaning *the hound*, and as such originally a nickname for a fast runner.

Part the second:

This interesting name, widespread in Scotland and Ulster, is an Anglicized form of the old Gaelic MacEoghain or MacEoin. The Gaelic prefix "mac" means "son of", plus the personal name Eoghan from the old Celtic "Oue(i)n", well-born, but believed to derive ultimately from the Greek "Eugenious", "*born lucky*" or "well-born".

So I'm a lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Too much bollocks to be of any interest! :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> Something to do with having a giant Cock
> 
> I guess my ancestors were Farmers......


Joking aside, connected to Knights Templer, Knights during the time of the crusades. Connected with William the Conquerer. 8)


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

[best british accent] wot a bunch of bollocks!


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Beltway said:


> [best british accent] wot a bunch of bollocks!


Did it say you were decended from the villiage idiot  
:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Mine's in two parts:
> 
> Part the first:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Sentinella=saintly

Surname: Sentinella
Recorded in a wide range of spellings including Santo, Santelli, Santella, Santaro, Santarella, Santarello, Sentinella and Sentinelli, this is a surname of Italian origins. Derived from the Roman (Latin) word 'sanctus' it is either occupational and originally described a maker of saintly images and possibly of heraldic blazons, flags, and banners, or it was a nickname for a saintly person, Santo being a popular first name in Southern Italy. To the base name has been added over the centuries a wide range of diminutive, double diminutive, or patronymic suffix denoting the son of Santo, or Little Santo, or the kin of Santo, or the son of the son of Santo. Italian surnames are traditionally the most difficult of all European surnames to research. Although hereditary in that the base name was usually (but not always) unchanged in spelling, the suffix was changed at will, and with many families only became "fixed" in spelling as late as the 20th century. Furthermore Italy did not become a nation-state until after 1860, centralised records as such rarely existing until after that date. Examples of the surname recordings


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's me: -

_It could reasonably be argued that this is the most famous name and surname of the Christian World. It was recorded from the 12th century a.d. onwards in every European country, and in a vast range of spellings, of which there are believed to be over fourteen hundred in total. These range from the base forms such as Jon or John (England & Wales), Evan (Wales), Ian (Scotland), Shane (Ireland), Ivan (Russia) and Jean (France), to the Italian Giovanni, Zanni and Zoane, the Polish Janus, the Czeck Jan, Janak and Jansky, to the diminutives Jenkin, Jeannet, Nannini, Zanicchi, and Gianuzzi, the patronymics Johnson, Joynson, Jenson, Jocie, Ivanshintsev, and Ivashechkin. However spelt, all have derived from the biblical Hebrew "Yochanan", which translates as " He who Jehovah has favoured (with a son)". The name became particularly popular after the 12th century when returning Crusaders from the Holy Land often called their children by biblical names in commemoration of the fathers pilgrimage, these then in turn developed into surnames. The earliest recordings of surnames are to be found in Britain and amongst these is Thomas John in the "Hundred Rolls" of the county of Buckinghamshire for the year 1279, and Arnold Johan in the 1280 "Letter Book" register for the city of London. In Germany Walterus filius Johannis appears in the 1323 charters of the town of Vaihingen, whilst the 1344 charters of the city of Friedberg record Baumeister Johannssen. The first recorded spelling of the surname in any spelling is believed to be that of Pertus Johannis, which was dated 1230 a.d.. This is in the charters known as the "Close Rolls" of the county of Suffolk", during the reign of King Henry 111 of England,1216 to 1272. _


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Alexander.



> This great and ancient name...blah blah... means Defender of Men...blah blah


It's all you need to know, really. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And where did you hide, Peter :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> And where did you hide, Peter :roll:


Hide? I merely loiter without intent.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And where did you hide, Peter :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

"The Demon or Devil driver" from the late petrolium age. :wink:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Lock_Stock said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Something to do with having a giant Cock
> ...


same as mine :wink:


----------

